
OctaveWealth (YC S12) Is a Full Service 401(k) for SMBs - dmmalam
https://blog.ycombinator.com/octavewealth-yc-s12-is-a-full-service-401-k-for-smbs
======
etrautmann
I can't tell from that chart what the "behavior gap" is, or how the $50k is
invested without "index investing", which I would expect to be the default but
is the second largest contributor to the total value that this company
apparently provides? I'm not skeptical, just don't understand yet.

